# My cat is being sick



## kim645 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi! 
Iam all very new to this forum idea of things, however was hoping that someone would be able to help me. I have a male cat who is coming up for 2, lately he has been sick in the mornings. He becomes very vocal then vomits, sometimes it is just fluid, but other times he can be vomiting up his food! He is an in-door cat, I also have his sister, she is healthy. I wouldn't say he is ill in any way, he is still eating his usual and drinking and still seems healthy and always friendly as usual. 
I'm not sure if its a trip to the vets for us, but thought I may aswell try something like this to see if anyone can help me! I would be happy to hear anyones suggestions!
Getting very brave and even editing my first post! Ment to add in somewhere that he always seems to get the hicups when he has finished eating as he always seems to eat faster than his sister, but this hasn't affected him in the past!

Many Thanks, Kim


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

what do you feed him? wet or dry? how much do you feed and what sort of bowl is it fed in? is he long hair or short hair? does he go outside? you say he does this in the morning only? is he only fed once a day? has he had his heart and lungs checked in the last year? is he up todate on his vaccinations, worming and flea treatment? i personally would take puss to the vets.


----------



## kim645 (Nov 3, 2008)

He either gets feed Whiskers or Felix, they get wet food and dry food, he gets fed in a pastic bowl, with 2 sections (if you now what I mean). He is sort haired and is a house cat. He usually is sick in the morning, when I get up, he is feed 3times a day, half a pouch between him and his sister three times a day. He is up to date with all his treatment, boosters etc, he has recently only had his last vets check up. I will arranage a visit to the vest tomorrow, was just thinking someone would maybe have experiencd this similar problem! Thanks


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

kim645 said:


> He either gets feed Whiskers or Felix, they get wet food and dry food, he gets fed in a pastic bowl, with 2 sections (if you now what I mean). He is sort haired and is a house cat. He usually is sick in the morning, when I get up, he is feed 3times a day, half a pouch between him and his sister three times a day. He is up to date with all his treatment, boosters etc, he has recently only had his last vets check up. I will arranage a visit to the vest tomorrow, was just thinking someone would maybe have experiencd this similar problem! Thanks


some cats with heart problems gulp air but i don't think that's whats up with your kitty. really couldn't say as i'm not a vet nor do i know your cat. best to have the vets have a look and listen.  good luck let us know how you get on!


----------



## kim645 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks so much for your help, I will phone the vest tomorrow and get him booked in! I know he loves a trip in the car anyway  I will keep you posted how we get on! Thanks again! Kim


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Could just be hairballs - doesn't matter if long haired or short haired, my short hair still gets them once in a while xx

if he's eating fine, acting completely normal otherwise it may just be something small like him drinking less water and eating more biccy x
has there been fireworks around you also? could be a little anxiety from night befores noise etc xx

let us know what vet says but i'm sure he's fine hunny - at least once he's checked though you'll know xx


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

One of our moggies (10 this month) has developed and intolerance to the cheaper brands of cat crunch (Whiskas, shops own etc.) as she's got older and is usually sick if she manages to get any of that.

Recently we've been making sure to get ones that are gluten free and she's been fine with those.

Fiona


----------



## sarasara (Jan 9, 2008)

Elmstar said:


> One of our moggies (10 this month) has developed and intolerance to the cheaper brands of cat crunch (Whiskas, shops own etc.) as she's got older and is usually sick if she manages to get any of that.
> 
> Recently we've been making sure to get ones that are gluten free and she's been fine with those.
> 
> Fiona


My concern Kim would be the hiccups, this is not something I have ever observed in any of my cats.

Hi Fiona,
Are you only feeding them dry food? Their main intake should be wet food with some dry as well to excercise the teeth.
Good luck Kim and hope little pussy has nothing seriously wrong.


----------



## tonkatoy (Aug 1, 2008)

not had exactly the same but my bengals can be sensitive to change of food and have been sick if they gulp down food too fast - this usually happens when they feel that they are competing with the others. 

I hope all is well and the vet can shed some light on this for you.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

My cat used to be sick after eating dry food - Go Cat was the worst but he now has a different brand - our pet shop's own mix and he's fine with those.
Hope there's nothing serious wrong with him. Good luck at the vet's.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

I would say that in respect of any kind of sickness your cat needs to see the vet. My Barney started out the same way, being sick in the mornings and it turned out to be a ruptured stomach


----------



## kim645 (Nov 3, 2008)

Well guys, thanks for your help today. Took Jay to the vets tonight, everything went fine, thank goodness, was getting worried when people were telling me that it could be all sorts of problems! Vet has put it down to furballs however if it doesn't get any better after giving him the furball treat, we've to take him back, so lets hope this works  
However, he wasn't sick this morning and gave him the stuff on his paw tonight, and he even liked it!
Thanks again for your help! Kim


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Glad to know all is ok with your cat. it's always best to check with your vet if you're unsure.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I had the same problems with Alfie.. the Vet thought it was furr balls.. but he was still being sick after his course of Katalax..

I noticed it was always after Alfie ate dry food that he was sick.. I now have him on a Raw diet and the odd pouch of Hi-Life, Applaws here and there but with no dry food what so ever and his sickness problem has gone.

Commercial cat foods (wet or dry) like Whiska's and the likes of are packed full of cerials and grains which were obviously making my boy sick.. maybe worth a try with your little man


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

bee this post is nearly 6 months old!


----------



## Simba9952 (Apr 25, 2009)

kim645 said:


> Hi!
> Iam all very new to this forum idea of things, however was hoping that someone would be able to help me. I have a male cat who is coming up for 2, lately he has been sick in the mornings. He becomes very vocal then vomits, sometimes it is just fluid, but other times he can be vomiting up his food! He is an in-door cat, I also have his sister, she is healthy. I wouldn't say he is ill in any way, he is still eating his usual and drinking and still seems healthy and always friendly as usual.
> I'm not sure if its a trip to the vets for us, but thought I may aswell try something like this to see if anyone can help me! I would be happy to hear anyones suggestions!
> Getting very brave and even editing my first post! Ment to add in somewhere that he always seems to get the hicups when he has finished eating as he always seems to eat faster than his sister, but this hasn't affected him in the past!
> ...


Hi, I have a very similar problem to yours. I have a British Blue Shorthair of 11 months who is also an indoor kitty. She gets anti-furball treats everyday and nutritional tablets aswell. She is sick about twice a week with symptoms the same as yours, but without the hicups. Can't help you with that, however some people on my post have suggested a sensitive stomach and to try changing the food to wheat/grain free and some raw food aswell. Simba is booked in at the vets on tuesday and I will let you know what happens.
Anyway I am going to try the wheat/grain free food etc, that LucyJ suggested on my post. If I get any positive results I'll let you know. If you get any results of your own I would be grateful if you could return the favour.
Good Luck


----------



## DANNYRAY402 (Jan 31, 2010)

It sounds like your cat is having the same problem as mine. Cats are CARNIVORES. We should know that and feed them meat, but we are so susceptible to marketing that we buy whatever anyone tells us is "good for them". Most of what is on the shelves is full of grain and/or meat by products, ash and, basically, junk. Over time, cats will become allergic or develop symptoms similar to acid reflux (according to something I read). My cat has wasted away to almost nothing from vomiting up his dry (expensive) food. I am in the process of buying and feeding him wet food that is full of organ meat and no grain. He is doing so much better already! No more throwing up until I accidentally got a can of chicken and RICE. Oops. I would bet it is food allergies and a reaction to all the grain in the food. Good luck! Give him a real can of tuna and see what happens...


----------



## rattigan (Aug 19, 2012)

My cat has just been sick similar to how the person who posted the first one on here. He's a 3 month and 1 week old kitten and scoffs his food, he's still playfull and eats and drinks well but has just thrown up his food on my kitchen floor. he hi-cupped earlier whilst we were playing in the garden and hasnt been neutured yet so doesnt really leave the confines of the garden but was playing with a frog the other day, started drinking settled stagnant water and eats lots of bugs. Does anyone know what i should do. im totally new to the whole cat thing and hes so young im really scared he'll die in the night or something :'(


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

kim645 said:


> Hi!
> Iam all very new to this forum idea of things, however was hoping that someone would be able to help me. I have a male cat who is coming up for 2, lately he has been sick in the mornings. He becomes very vocal then vomits, sometimes it is just fluid, but other times he can be vomiting up his food! He is an in-door cat, I also have his sister, she is healthy. I wouldn't say he is ill in any way, he is still eating his usual and drinking and still seems healthy and always friendly as usual.
> I'm not sure if its a trip to the vets for us, but thought I may aswell try something like this to see if anyone can help me! I would be happy to hear anyones suggestions!
> Getting very brave and even editing my first post! Ment to add in somewhere that he always seems to get the hicups when he has finished eating as he always seems to eat faster than his sister, but this hasn't affected him in the past!
> ...


Mine has done that a few times as well. Not regularly, just occasionally. I put it down to her catching and eating something she shouldnt, which then didnt agree with her. I think its pretty normal.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

rattigan said:


> My cat has just been sick similar to how the person who posted the first one on here. He's a 3 month and 1 week old kitten and scoffs his food, he's still playfull and eats and drinks well but has just thrown up his food on my kitchen floor. he hi-cupped earlier whilst we were playing in the garden and hasnt been neutured yet so doesnt really leave the confines of the garden but was playing with a frog the other day, started drinking settled stagnant water and eats lots of bugs. Does anyone know what i should do. im totally new to the whole cat thing and hes so young im really scared he'll die in the night or something :'(


Hes still got all 9 lives has he? I`d be more worried about dogs and traffic. When you say "stagnant water", do u mean smelly and polluted or just "standing water"? Just ensure he has a few clean water sources to choose from. I have a couple of large waterfilled plant pot saucers in the garden.  If you don`t already, he`s probably best kept in at night too.


----------

